# A Shameless Plug for My New Humorous Book: Walking with the Mailman



## ACBRown (Dec 21, 2010)

Well, it's been a long road, but I've finally published my book "Walking with the Mailman!" It's a humorous account of my life as a letter carrier. 

It's a fun read, and I thought I would pass it along to my brothers and sisters here at the Puirtanboard. Hope you enjoy! 

Here's the basic blurb:







Think Neil Armstrong, Shackleton, Lewis and Clark... The Mailman!

Like the contents of a fragile parcel, the mysteries of postal life have at last been shattered, revealing the inner workings in all their brilliant glory! No longer will men and woman have to imagine what it’s like walking from lawn to lawn, continually stepping over doggy landmines for hours on end! It’s all right here!

In a style that’s decidedly humorous, not encyclopedic, quirky, but not in need of psychiatric care, letter carrier, Austin Brown, recounts fifteen years of postal life as a mailman. Writing with obvious delight and a firm grin, the idiosyncrasies of American culture are illuminated in a fresh and entertaining way. Against this cultural backdrop, the reader follows his life as a young letter carrier trekking along the sidewalks of Indiana, at first quite green- terribly green- but in time growing in maturity, learning the secret arts of blue collar survival amid a land where the average citizen roams wild, unhindered and real. Tempests are battled. Frothy-mouthed dogs are wrestled. Mobs of sticky children are overcome. And wild-eyed Postmasters are evaded. 

Step into a world not unlike a Norman Rockwell painting, but one where the neighborhood dog is firmly latched on the mailman’s leg.

Purchase Info: Order your copy through Amazon today! Link.

There's more information and some funny stuff at my website as well:

www.walkingwiththemailman.com


----------



## baron (Dec 21, 2010)

Austin, ordered your book for my Kindle will let you know how it is latter. My stepfather was a mailman who worked at sorting mail before they got their fancy machines.


----------



## ACBRown (Dec 21, 2010)

Oh, thanks! I trust you'll get a good laugh out of it. So far I've received good feedback on Amazon, so it looks like people other than my mother has enjoyed it  

Happy reading!


----------



## baron (Dec 21, 2010)

ACBRown said:


> Oh, thanks! I trust you'll get a good laugh out of it. So far I've received good feedback on Amazon, so it looks like people other than my mother has enjoyed it



I am enjoying it espically Chapter 4 The Enemy and Capter 6 Porcelain Sanctuaries. I needed some good laughs.

Boy to bad I did not know you needed a small vicious Schnauzer. My dog baron busted 3 windows with his head and tore up the door and frame trying to get our mailman. I finnaly installed plexiglass and had to keep the storms down so he would not get the mailman. We always knew when the mailman was here.

My wife cousins had a small dog that would get out on the top of the roof that was over the door way and jump on the mailman and attack. They stoped delivering because this dog was so vicious. After the dog died and the mail resumed, they had a pet chicken who would attack the mailman.


----------



## Phil D. (Dec 21, 2010)

baron said:


> a pet chicken who would attack the mailman.


----------



## ACBRown (Dec 21, 2010)

Sweet mother of Pearl! The dog would jump off the roof and attack the mailman! LOL, Too funny. Too funny. I can't say I've ever experienced anything like that before 

Glad you're getting a good laugh out of it so far.


----------



## sastark (Dec 21, 2010)

Austin, two things: First, congratulations on having you book published! That is no small feat! 

Second, I just clicked on the link in your signature to your blog. What a brilliant idea: reviewing podcasts! I will definitely be passing your site on to others. Thanks!


----------



## ACBRown (Dec 21, 2010)

Thanks and thanks, Seth! Regarding the audio website, yeah, after about five years of listening to a lot of stuff, it finally occurred to me: Point people to the good mp3s. 

I do hope it is of some good use to you! If nothing else, check out the "Must Listens" in the category window.

Cheers,

Austin


----------

